# Virginia: northern area



## Troll Hunter (Feb 9, 2005)

Currently playing in a D20 Modern game every other Saturday, but am I interested in running a D&D game every other Sunday, see details below.


*Day:* To be played every other Sunday
*Time: *  6:00pm - 10:00pm
*Location:*  Game Palor (Chantilly, Virginia) – have not reserved a table yet, I am waiting until I see if get any interested players.
*Rule Set: *  3.5
*Character Generation: * 25 point buy (Core books only, with some home brew tweaks for the setting).  One major tweak I am considering is letting PCs have feats at every level, ala what Andy Collins has done in his homebrew.  Though he has done this to adjust for a very low magic world, I don't quite what to do that far.  I want magic to be special and rare, more than a few notches lower than the core rules.
*Campaign Setting: *  Home brew
*Style: *  I have been DMing and playing for more than 25 years now.  Over the last five years I have been primarily playing in high-magic - high-powered campaigns.  I had the opportunity to play with a 3rd party game designer last year in a 25 PB game and was rather surprised how much the flavor of 1st edition it reminded me of.  Also at a local con a DM ran a 1st edition game, which brought back fond memories of the grittiness and thrilling challenge of OD&D, 1st and even some 2nd edition game.  It may be wishful thinking but that is the type of game I wish to run again.

I recieved a few questions about my campaign, here is a lttle background.
This campaign has been running since 1989 off/on, with different parties adventuring in different provinces and cities. Originally developed in 1st edition and revised through 2nd and then 3rd edition.

It's the years of decline for the great Scorbian empire, out of the chains of slavery and tyranny new nations have arisen. Some strive for freedom and liberty, others strive to spread their faith by spell and sword, and others simply strive for power and wealth.

On the fringes of the human empire in turmoil, the elves strive to regain their ancient glory. While one nation of dwarves is in ascension, another is slowly falling to barbarian raiders.

Through all this turmoil the armies of evil or chaos are on the move. While some may be behind the troubles, others definitely are, while others are just filling the vacuums of the power that the human empire’s decline is creating.

Opportunities for adventures are everywhere… In the far northwestern corner, the former provinces now separated from the empire by the Aldarian Theocracies, have become the free states. The once mighty imperial armies that manned the forts and guarded the frontier are gone. Over forty years of unusually quiet peace has disarmed the populations. Several plagues swept through the region and have decimated the local towns and villages. In the musty, barely lit and smoke filled taverns the local rangers warn of bands of goblins massing, orcs coming down from the north… The town elders pay little heed….the chapel bells ring for the first in 5 years, an alarm is sounded…


----------



## Troll Hunter (Feb 25, 2005)

*Change to date and other edits*

I am interested in running a D&D game every other Sunday (or Friday), see details below.

*Day:* To be played every other Sunday or Friday night.
*Time: * 6:00pm - ~10:00pm
*Location:* Game Parlor (Chantilly, Virginia) – have not reserved a table yet, I am waiting until I see if get any interested players.  We can also play in someone's home that is willing to host the game (in Leesburg?)
*Rule Set: * 3.5
*Campaign Setting: * Home brew
*Style:* I have been DMing and playing for more than 25 years now. Over the last five years I have been primarily playing in high-magic - high-powered campaigns. I had the opportunity to play with a 3rd party game designer last year in a 25 PB game and was rather surprised how much the flavor of 1st edition it reminded me of. Also at a local con a DM ran a 1st edition game, which brought back fond memories of the grittiness and thrilling challenge of OD&D, 1st and even some 2nd edition game. It may be wishful thinking but that is the type of game I wish to run again.

*I received a few questions about my campaign, here is a little background.*
This campaign has been running since 1989 off/on, with different parties adventuring in different provinces and cities. Originally developed in 1st edition and revised through 2nd and then 3rd edition.

It's the years of decline for the great Scorpian Empire, out of the chains of slavery and tyranny new nations have arisen. Some strive for freedom and liberty, others strive to spread their faith by spell and sword, and others simply strive for power and wealth.

On the fringes of the human empire in turmoil, the elves strive to regain their ancient glory. While one nation of dwarves is in ascension, another is slowly falling to barbarian raiders.

Through all this turmoil the armies of evil or chaos are on the move. While some may be behind the troubles, others definitely are, while others are just filling the vacuums of the power that the human empire’s decline is creating.

Opportunities for adventures are everywhere… In the far northwestern corner, the former provinces now separated from the empire by the Aldarian Theocracies have become the Free States. The once mighty imperial armies that manned the forts and guarded the frontier are gone. Over forty years of unusually quiet peace has disarmed the populations. Several plagues swept through the region and have decimated the local towns and villages. In the musty, barely lit and smoke filled taverns the local rangers warn of bands of goblins massing, orcs coming down from the north… The town elders pay little heed….the chapel bells ring for the first in 5 years, an alarm is sounded…


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 13, 2005)

It would be easier to express interest in your campaign if you accepted e-mail messages.


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 13, 2005)

Allow me to rephrase: I would be interested in your campaign if you have any openings for players.


----------



## Troll Hunter (Mar 14, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Allow me to rephrase: I would be interested in your campaign if you have any openings for players.





Sorry about the email thing, I have now fixed it (jlira3 at netzero dot com).  About the game, I already have 6 players and 4-6 potential other players.  Also the game has moved to Leesburg and to be held every other Friday night.   Though everyone in the group seems to be in their 30s, so I would not be surprised if RL issues force 1 or more drop the game.  Secondly the game is due to start this Friday, March 18.  I will keep you mind if anyone drops out, as some of the other potential players are only interested if we move the game to the Game Parlor.

Thanks

Joe


----------



## Storm Raven (Mar 14, 2005)

Troll Hunter said:
			
		

> Sorry about the email thing, I have now fixed it (jlira3 at netzero dot com).  About the game, I already have 6 players and 4-6 potential other players.  Also the game has moved to Leesburg and to be held every other Friday night.   Though everyone in the group seems to be in their 30s, so I would not be surprised if RL issues force 1 or more drop the game.  Secondly the game is due to start this Friday, March 18.  I will keep you mind if anyone drops out, as some of the other potential players are only interested if we move the game to the Game Parlor.




Either location works for me.


----------

